# The benefits of Consignment Shops to reduce clutter



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you need a little motivation to de-clutter? Check your area out for a good household consignment shop. These shops usually don't have clothes, but deal in practical, decorative, and furniture items. The use of a consignment shop has been instrumental in allowing me to let go of items. 

The shop will showcase your items for a period of time with systematic decreases in prices until the item is sold. And then, as they do at my consignment shop, they will donate any leftovers to charity. In any case I am surprised at what sells and the amount of $$ I can receive for items I would have generally donated. The consignment store I deal with allows for you to take back any item at anytime. I've only needed to do this occasionally, when I've realized that I needed or missed a belonging. This is an added benefit since once you discover that you really wanted or needed the belonging--it isn't clutter and you can get it back (unless it sold already!).

The typically three month consignment period is perfect for letting go of items. Consignment shop prices are higher than garage sale and thrift store, but the quality is usually better. The owners of these establishments have a good working knowledge of what will sell, and what won't. 

Save all of your consignment dollars and put them towards a goal! This too will spur you to new de-cluttering heights! I've found garage sale items that I will consign right away and make a profit. _Just be sure to consign those items, so they don't become clutter!_


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

We used to have several consignment shops in my area. No longer. The overhead for the rental space is just too high. We just donate or put on freecycle.


----------



## mainehomestead (May 8, 2009)

Consignment shops are a great way to get rid of things, but they (like thrift shops/yard sales) are a great way to find items you need as well. Total recycling. Gotta love it!


----------

